

Test Firefox OS on a desktop computer with new B2G nightly builds - alt_
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/test-firefox-os-on-a-desktop-computer-with-new-b2g-nightly-builds/

======
alt_
"Update: Many are wondering why they see a “black” screen after launching the
B2G Desktop build. It’s likely because you havent set up a Gaia profile prior
to launching. here’s how you do it. (again, refer to Gaia/hacking for better
steps!)"[0]

You need a full make environment to get anything running. While I understand
that this is just a developer preview, this is really not a good way to get
testers.

[0] [http://dknite.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/desktop-builds-now-
av...](http://dknite.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/desktop-builds-now-available-
for-firefox-os/)

